# ABF 16v ECU



## Citi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi
I have a 2.0L 16v ABF motor which I want to transplant into a MK1. What is the standard management / ecu that is used for this motor?
Where can i get one from?


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ABF 16v ECU (Citi)*

It is likely CIS-E. What year is the vehicle you pulled the engine from? Why don't you just use your existing management system in the MK1.
Getting an ECU will require that you get all of the components that hook to it and some form of wiring harness to connect them to the ecu....


----------



## Citi (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: ABF 16v ECU (PASHAT)*

im in SA its an import motor. I have no idea what year model car it came from.
i thought ecu plus harness and it should work.. sensors etc.

Currently has MP9 management on a 1.4i 8v motor. I didnt think this would run the 2.0L 16v properly. I figured if i can get the standard management it should be better


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: ABF 16v ECU (Citi)*

The system that powered the ABF was digifant 3. It is a european fuel injection only. The motor was in GTI's and Jettas in europe and makes 150 hp stock. Good luck getting the ECU around here. Your best bet is Ebay.de


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: ABF 16v ECU (kaputsport)*

the abf ecu is motronic 5.9 and there are 2 versions... the earlier version is the one you want. it doesn't have the factory imobilzer. the later version (one that i have) has the factory imobilzer which you need the matching key for. the nice thing about this ecu is that it is kind of like the one for the G60. it has the ability to have a hose pluged in for forced induction...
got mine from ebay.co.uk..... send me a im... i have some links to UK gti sites


_Modified by greekin2 at 9:40 PM 9-20-2007_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ABF 16v ECU (greekin2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greekin2* »_the abf ecu is motronic 5.9 and there are 2 versions... the earlier version is the one you want. it doesn't have the factory imobilzer. the later version (one that i have) has the factory imobilzer which you need the matching key for. the nice thing about this ecu is that it is kind of like the one for the G60. it has the ability to have a hose pluged in for forced induction...
_Modified by greekin2 at 9:40 PM 9-20-2007_

The factory management for the ABF is Digi 3.1 and 3.2. 3.1 is batch fire injection and 3.2 is sequential injection. and yes Digi 3 like Digi 1 uses a Map instead of a MAF sensor so it is boost friendly, if you can find someone to tune it.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: ABF 16v ECU (Citi)*

i'm new to 16 valves. what injectors or fuel rail was used to run digi on a 16v?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

the abf used a different fuel rail than what fits the us 16vs, and that same rail won't fit the abf either, Ihave one to confirm this


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

the abf used a different fuel rail than what fits the us 16vs, and that same rail won't fit the abf either, Ihave one to confirm this
check this post out about abfs 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=424868


----------



## golf gti driver (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: ABF 16v ECU (greekin2)*

can i use a passat 2.0 16v motor and trans in my 93 mk3 4door golf if so let me know what it takes to swap it in my mk3


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: ABF 16v ECU (golf gti driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf gti driver* »_can i use a passat 2.0 16v motor and trans in my 93 mk3 4door golf if so let me know what it takes to swap it in my mk3 

that sounds like an unsual swap


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: ABF 16v ECU (the.good.gli)*

This is actually what im thinking about,....only im looking at using the management from a OBD1 aba for a 1.8 16v since im kinda rev happy anbd dont want to spin bearings in a 2.0...i guess i should search huh?


----------



## Golf_16VT (Feb 26, 2012)

who is the best ecu on abf?
On my '92 Gti (genuine gti) the rev limiter is very slow 
the last ecu is better on rev limiter?


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

I am looking at building a 16vg60 motor and want dtc capabilities. Bbm told me their chip can not give me that.
Also told me the abf ecm or management can not be tuned to work with boost. Or they dont know how to work it.

Is this info about a map sensor inside the abf ecm accurate? Does that mean that it can be retunned to run boost and still give me dtc capabilities?


----------

